# Porque las bocinas de mi estereo truenan?



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo, que cuando pongo la musica suena bien, pero al subirle mas hay momentos en los que se escucha que las bocinas truenan, y me da miedo que le valla a pasar algo al estereo, hace unos dias estaba todo bien, le subia al maximo y sonaba muy bien.
¿porque  pasara esto?

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Hace unos dias arregle la parte de audifonos que se habia estropeado una bobina que conectaba el jack a tierra.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Puede ser que la fuente no entregue la suficiente corriente
Puede ser que los amplificadores fallen por temperatura
Puede ser que los parlantes estén sufriendo y pronto se desconen porque la potencia máxima admitida esta siendo superada


----------



## Dano

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo, que cuando pongo la musica suena bien, pero al subirle mas hay momentos en los que se escucha que las bocinas truenan, y me da miedo que le valla a pasar algo al estereo, hace unos dias estaba todo bien, le subia al maximo y sonaba muy bien.



Te hago simulación con otros objetos para que lo entiendas, que pasa si un Fiat 600 le colocas un V8 TT, claramente va a andar mas rápido y va a traer aparejado problemas de vibración extrema, falta de control, etc etc etc.

Quieres tener la potencia de un V8 TT, entonces necesitas un chasis que soporte esa cantidad de potencia.

Capishe?


----------



## Tavo

Dano dijo:


> Quieres tener la potencia de un V8 TT, entonces necesitas un chasis que soporte esa cantidad de potencia.
> 
> Capishe?


Totalmente de acuerdo.

Además, no entiendo para qué querés "ponerlo al palo" ? Si no te satisface la potencia que entrega, hacete dos columnas más potentes, acá en el foro tenés información de sobra...

Yo tenía un pseudo-amigo que se había comprado (le habían regalado) un Sony Genezi, bien carito, y al principio sonaba muy bien... Este flaco lo castigaba bastante... cuestión que a los tres o cuatro meses ya empezaban a aparecer unos ruidos extraños, vibraciones, ruidos raros... 

No soy muy amante de castigar los pobres equipos, que para colmo (los comerciales) están calculados y diseñados "justito", sin ningún margen de seguridad... todo sea por la economía/ganancia de los fabricantes... 

Creo que hay que ajustarse a lo que uno tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Y lo más probable de que lo uses así es que esa potencia durante un período largo de estar al palo termina haciendo que se queme 1 integrado de potencia, se queme y/o corte la pista de salida, se queme el fusible de la fuente...y bueno tengas que repara todo eso

Recordar:

Esos equipos son ideales para la casa...no para hacer fiestas al aire libre...ok?


----------



## pandacba

EL mayor problema sucede que la mayoria o compra CD no originales, o baja MP3 de la red, pero esos archivos no estan normalizados, y muchas veces  tienen el volumen por encima de otros, recordemos que la señal que entrega la compactera tiene que tener un nivel determinado basado en standard, para que este de acuerdo con el resto del equipo como por ejemplo la sensibilidad para maxima potencia del amplificador sin ningùn problmea, cuando se reproduce musca pirateada es una loteria y si el nivel es muy elevado superara la sensibilidad del amplificador y la salida comenzara a recortar gravemente, para peor seguro que boost bass esta activado, el recorte produce eso que se dañen los parlantes y tambièn el amplificador. Asi de simple y de sencillo, y parafrasenso el ejmplo de Dano uno con un vehiculo no anda todo el dia la palo, cuanto duraria el motor andado todo el tiempo al palo y que cres que pasaria en un apifidada de cambio que no entro o se salto cuando estas acelerando, se pasa de vueltas y en es pasada como todo esta recontraftigado por el castigo diario , pasa de todo se arrastran cojiente se rompen viels estas salen al tomar aire , y un largo etc.....

Un amplificador no eta lejos de eso........., por eso lo lidea es que si en el lugar que esta emplazado se escucha a x potencia bien el amplificador para trabaja descansado de be entrega al menos el doble.

Por otro lado poner un amplidicaor de esos al màximo es imposible escuchar la mùsica bien, ya que los oidos se saturan y si lo parlante por saturaciòn se dañan, que crees que lse pasara a tus oidos

Te pronostico tu futuro en breves años necesitara audifonoa y nunca màs podras disfrutar de la mùsica y sin contar que no se dañe tu sistema de estabilidad y no puedas camanira porque te caes tu fuuro sea una slla de ruedas y ruega que no te pase como a un prorfesor joven que conoci, que le gustaba escuchar musica a niveles que lastiman, un ida lo veo con la cara cruzada, mal , le habia quedao paralizado y contraidos algunos musculos, afortunadamente fue temporal, y le explicaron como fue por caus de escuchar a esos niveles, y le mostraron la enorme perdia auditiva que tenia menos de 30 años y tenia el nivel de un anciano.... sabe que pronto necesitara audifònos, se dio cuenta pero tarde al menos su cara y musculaciòn se recuperaron


----------



## BKAR

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Recordar:
> Esos equipos son ideales para la casa...no para hacer fiestas al aire libre...ok?



que cuidados deberia tomar si simplemente le pongo otros parlantes al stereo, si fueran unos mas grandes??


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

pandacba dijo:


> la cara cruzada, mal , le habia quedao paralizado y contraidos algunos musculos, afortunadamente fue temporal, y le explicaron como fue por caus de escuchar a esos niveles, y le mostraron la enorme perdia auditiva


Y, ¿cómo se llama esa "enfermedad"? 



BKAR dijo:


> que cuidados deberia tomar si simplemente le pongo otros parlantes al stereo, si fueran unos mas grandes??


En primera instancia, la impedancia de trabajo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que tengo un estereo, que cuando pongo la musica suena bien, pero al subirle mas hay momentos en los que se escucha que las bocinas truenan, y me da miedo que le valla a pasar algo al estereo, hace unos dias estaba todo bien, le subia al maximo y sonaba muy bien.
> ¿porque  pasara esto?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: Hace unos dias arregle la parte de audifonos que se habia estropeado una bobina que conectaba el jack a tierra.


Hola Amigo, la impedancia de las bocinas esta acorde a la salida del amplificador que usas?


----------



## DJ DRACO

Robert: Es un equipo comprado, supongo que es obvio que si...lo que pasa es que le está dando al mango


----------



## jorger

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, la impedancia de las bocinas esta acorde a la salida del amplificador que usas?



Tu qué crees?
Es una pregunta tonta..
Está usando el equipo que sale en la foto.. crees que la impedancia de los altavoces no concuerda con la del amplificador que lleva dentro?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*TRONADO de PARLANTE* : Dícese cuando la bobina choca hacia atrás contra el fondo metálico del entrehierro,  produciendo ese rugido. Hacia adelante no golpea contra nada . . . hasta que se desprenda .


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK amigos, gracias por sus prontas respuestas:

- Me dicen entonces que el equipo que tengo no funciona al maximo volumen que tiene?

- El estereo lo uso en la sala, asi que por eso acostumbraba a subirle mucho para escucharlo por ejemplo hasta el comedor, la cocina, etc

- No creo que sea eso de que le falta corriente a la fuente o que las bocinas sean otras, porque jamas habia sido destapado y las bocinas son la que deporsi trae

- Las bocinas son a 4Ω y el bajo a 3Ω



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *TRONADO de PARLANTE* : Dícese cuando la bobina choca hacia atrás contra el fondo metálico del entrehierro,  produciendo ese rugido. Hacia adelante no golpea contra nada . . . hasta que se desprenda .



¿Como se podria solucionar si fuera esto, amigo???

SALUDOS!!!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *TRONADO de PARLANTE* : Dícese cuando la bobina choca hacia atrás contra el fondo metálico del entrehierro,  produciendo ese rugido. Hacia adelante no golpea contra nada . . . hasta que se desprenda .



¿Como se podria solucionar si fuera esto, amigo????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

jorger dijo:


> Tu qué crees?
> Es una pregunta tonta..
> Está usando el equipo que sale en la foto.. crees que la impedancia de los altavoces no concuerda con la del amplificador que lleva dentro?



Hola Amigo, buen punto, pero si te fijas en el comentario habla de un STEREO, segun la foto nunca he visto un STEREO de tal magnitud!, salvo que no este hablando de un CAR STEREO, pues acaso sera una pregunta tonta? o diferencias de regionalismo?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> segun la foto nunca he visto un STEREO de tal magnitud!, salvo que no este hablando de un CAR STEREO





Nunca habias visto un estereo con un bajo??? este es muy debil a compraracion de:






SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Nunca habias visto un estereo con un bajo??? este es muy debil a compraracion de:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Hola Amigo, mi error de interpretacion, fue declinarme al comentario mas que a la foto publicada, pues, en mi region se usa el termino STEREO, al sistema de audio de automoviles, a los equipos domesticos se los denomina de otra forma, igual, no era muy claro el tema si estaba utilizando al equipo como fuente de señal o si las bocinas las usaba en un equipo de CAR STEREO, de ahi surgio la pregunta sobre diferencia de impedancias, igual gracias por el dato Amigo.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ¿Como se podria solucionar si fuera esto, amigo???


 
1) - Bajando el volumen. 

2) - Limitando la señal con un preset a la entrada de la etapa de potencia. 

3) - Agrandar parlantes y esperar que la etapa de salida se cocine .

Saludos !


----------



## Dano

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ¿Como se podria solucionar si fuera esto, amigo????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Tenés que entender que eso es un equipo de audio (minicomponente, minicadena o como lo llamen) que está diseñado para el usuario promedio que le gusta comprar cosas grandes ( compensación maybe?) para usarlo a un volumen bajo y decir mira el equipo que tengo, es de 400W y hace pum pum (pum pum por 10 min, a mas tiempo de uso se deforman las bobinas de los conos).

En resumen, si no lo rompiste lo vas a romper con esa forma de uso...
Si ya hace ruidos raros revisa que las suspensiones exteriores estén sanas, si tienen una pequeña rotura por más minima que sea con el tiempo se termina rajando toda...


----------



## jorger

Dano dijo:


> ..para usarlo a un volumen bajo y decir mira el equipo que tengo, es de 400W y hace pum pum (pum pum por 10 min, a mas tiempo de uso se deforman las bobinas de los conos).


jajajajajaj 
Lo que me has hecho reir con eso!
Es de 400w y hace pum pum... D
Volviendo al tema, si que es verdad que los equipos estos de música solo están hechos para una potencia de la mitad indicada.. si quieres que te dure por mucho tiempo claro está.

Algunos 2.1 para el pc tampoco soportan ponerlos 'al palo', como es en mi caso, a los 5-10 minutos de ponerlo al máximo distorsiona muchísimo...

Un saludo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ok, entonces solo funcionara a volumen moderado, porque este tipo de sistemas, estan hechos sin margen de proteccion y con datos muy limitados (fuente, amplificador, bocinas) 
Entonces se me ocurre ponerlo en la pc


----------

